# Slim Radiotor - was bedeutet das?



## RavionHD (20. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
es Freund von mir stellt derzeit seinen PC zusammen, er hat bereits fast alle seine Komponenten, jedoch fehlt im noch eine AiO Wakü.
Als Case nutzt er ein Lian Li O11 Dynamic Mini, dieses setzt jedoch beim seitlichen Einbau (im Falle eines ATX Boardes welches er nutzen wird) einen "slim" 280mm Radiator voraus, siehe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist damit gemeint? Ich tippe irgendwas mit der Höhe der Lüfter.
Und welches wäre da empfehlenswert?
Wichtig wären ihm eine gute Kühlleistung, relativ leise und RGB.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## True Monkey (20. Januar 2021)

Radiatoren gibt es in verschiedenen Höhen ....slim ist was um 20mm
Aber das steht bei den radis bei

27mm..
https://www.caseking.de/magicool-g2-slim-radiator-16-fpi-240mm-wara-382.html


----------



## RavionHD (20. Januar 2021)

Ist das damit gemeint?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Januar 2021)

^^Jepp


----------



## RavionHD (20. Januar 2021)

Ok gut, wäre natürlich ganz fein zu wissen welche Dicke das nun supportet.
Edit:
So, laut Caseking sieht es wie folgt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__





						Lian Li O11 Dynamic Mini, Midi-Tower, Tempered Glass - schwarz
					

Modularer Midi-Tower in Schwarz, mit Front und Seitenteil aus Temperglas, Seite und Deckel aus Aluminium, für bis zu 9 Lüfter, 2x 3,5/2,5 Zoll und 2x 2,5 Zoll, 1x USB 3.1 Typ C / 2x USB 3.0 Typ A




					www.caseking.de
				




Aber wäre das bereits "Slim"?
Laut Geizhals gibt es keine 280mm Radiatoren mit 65mm Dicke.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Januar 2021)

Die Dicke ist doch egal, denn um so dicker um so weiter wird der Radiator mit den Lüfter ins Gehäuse rein ragen. Die Größe des Radiators in Länge und Breite kann hier ausschlaggebender sein, weil dieses ins Gehäuse passen muss und die Angaben was für ein Radiator vorhanden ist nicht aussagekräftig ist. Denn bei einem 280er Radiator kommt noch die Kammer darüber und darunter dazu und ein klein wenig sind sie oft auch breiter als die Lüfter.

Du kannst aber auch oben ein 360er Radiator mit 3x 120mm Lüfter verbauten und hier könnte die Dicke eine Rolle spielen, weil das ganze dann ggf. aufs Mainboard rein ragt. Aber da in solch einem Gehäuse schon oft ein 360er Radiator verbaut wurde denke ich wird es keine Probleme geben. Aber am ende gibt nur ein Zollstock Gewissheit. 

Wie groß solch ein Radiator ist sollte auf einer Produktbeschreibung mit dabei stehen.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Januar 2021)

^^Ich glaube seine Frage bezog sich auf die slim angabe des radis bei diesem Case ..
Vorne kommen die Lüfter und hinter dem Blech der Radi und die Rückwand gibt die mögliche dicke an .....slim also ca 28mm
Und genau darauf weißt der Hersteller hin da dort kein Spielraum ist
Da wird nur ein slim passen



> denn um so dicker um so weiter wird der Radiator mit den Lüfter ins Gehäuse rein ragen.


Nicht an dieser Stelle
Mit oben und unten hast du natürlich recht 



Edit:
Bei dem Case kannst du  fast machen was du willst.....Warum steht in der Zeichnung "Slim" ?





> Seite: 280er-Radiator bis 65 mm oder 240er-Radiator bis 85 mm


----------



## Malkolm (20. Januar 2021)

Imho beziehen sich die 65 bzw 85 mm auf die Dicke ink. Lüfter. 65mm sind dann tatsächlich so wenig, dass man das vorher checken sollte. 85mm erreicht man nur mit besonders dicken Radi und Lüftern.


----------



## DOcean (20. Januar 2021)

https://lian-li.com/product/o11-dynamic-mini/ runterscrollen ->
SIDE RADIATOR CONFIGURATION WITH LONG GPU

Wenn Radi plus Lüfter zu dick, kann es sein das die GPU mit dem Paket kollidiert... daher die Einschränkung, man kann also nicht beliebige Dicke Radis da verbauen (jedenfalls wenn man eine potente GPU hat)


----------



## psalm64 (20. Januar 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber am ende gibt nur ein Zollstock Gewissheit.


Falls es hilft, gerade gemessen: Meine NZXT Kraken (Z73) hat ~30mmm Radiaot + 25mm Lüfter laut Zollstock.
Ich hatte auch die Z63 in der Hand und die war glaube ich genauso "dick". (Ging wieder zurück.)
Also sollte die wohl passen. Die gibt es auch in "billiger" ohne LCD-Bildschirm (X63) und auch mit RGB Lüftern.
Ich finde die Pumpe korrekt eingestellt unhörbar im Desktopbnetrieb, zu den Lüftern kann ich aber nichts sagen, habe sie durch QL120er ersetzt für mehr RGB.


----------



## DOcean (20. Januar 2021)

jede normal bestückte AiO sollte passen...

Es sind ja 30mm + 65mm Platz

Es ein bißchen krude beschrieben... die ersten 30mm ist Platz für die Lüfter dann kommen noch Mal 65mm für den "Rest".. die gehen voll davon aus das man bei so einem "Porno" Case auf jeden Fall beide Seiten vom Radi bestückt...

EDIT:
jetzt ist es klar, die 30mm Platz sind hinter dem Blech wo alles festgeschraubt wird, die 65mm sind vor dem Blech...


----------



## psalm64 (20. Januar 2021)

Wahrscheinlich habt Ihr dran gedacht, aber mir wäre fast ein Bestellfehler bei dem Gehäuse unterlaufen. Ich wollte auch erst das Mini nehmen und habe dann doch noch gesehen, das zwar ein ATX-Mainboard reinpasst, aber kein ATX-Netzteil! Also achtet drauf ein SFX Netzteil zu bestellen, da gibt es halt nicht so viel Auswahl...

Edith sagt:
Mh, über 20.000 Posts hier im Forum, ich denke er hat das gesehen.


----------



## RavionHD (21. Januar 2021)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten, ich weiß leider noch imme rnicht ganz konkret welcher Radiator nun empfehlenswert wäre.


----------



## DOcean (21. Januar 2021)

jeder der 65mm Dicke inkl. Lüfter hat wenn die Lüfter zu dir zeigen sollen

jeder der 65mm Dicke exkl. Lüfter hat, wenn die Lüfter von dir weg zeigen sollen (und die Lüfter keine 30mm haben)

Wenn du eine besonders kurze GPU verbaust geht sogar noch mehr....

(jew. bei passender Größe für den Ausschnitt)


----------



## RavionHD (21. Januar 2021)

Er wird eine Palit RTX 3080 nutzen, mit 29.5 cm Länge.

Auf Geizhals gibt es leider nicht die Option die Gesamtdicke zu filtern, sondern nur die Radioatorendicke.

Ich denke mal die Lüfterdicke wird maximal 2 cm betragen, oder? Daher Radiotorendicke bis 30mm sollte genug sein tippe ich mal?


----------



## DOcean (21. Januar 2021)

Such die einen aus und guck ins Datenblatt da wird die Gesamtdicke stehen...


----------



## psalm64 (21. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die Lüfterdicke wird maximal 2 cm betragen, oder? Daher Radiotorendicke bis 30mm sollte genug sein tippe ich mal?


Lüfter sind meistens 25mm dick. Ausnahmen bestätigen die  Regel (z.B. NB eLoop mit 28mm). Aber da kannst Du einfach bei der AiO gucken, welcher Lüfter verbaut sind und dann nach dem Lüfter gucken. Oft sind da Standrdlüfter des herstellers verbaut, die man auch einzeln bekommt.


----------



## RavionHD (21. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!
Ich denke er wird sich für dieses Corsair Modell entscheiden:








						Corsair Hydro Series H115i Pro | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Corsair Hydro Series H115i Pro ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (geschlossenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 1… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




29mm Radiatorendicke plus ~25mm Lüfter wären 53 mm insgesamt, also wohl noch voll im Rahmen.


----------

